# BHM Clothes



## Surlysomething (Dec 12, 2011)

I haven't had to shop a lot for BHM clothing, but I did notice today that Marks a chain here with casual/work (industrial)/work (business casual) type clothes go up to 5X in some items.

Might be worth checking out, guys. They seem to have a lot of larger coats.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Surly!


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 24, 2011)

I wear a triple x so clothes aren't too bad. I usually wear Sullen with straight legged jeans (I'm a 42-44). What I do need is hats. I can never find a hat that fits my big ass head properly. Especially fitted caps (or ball caps if you will)


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 3, 2012)

Other good places are:

Big Dogs: Their tees and sweatshirts go to 6X, their polos and lounge pants to 5X. The tees are especially known for such BHM-friendly mottoes as, "Let the Big Dog Eat", "I'm Hungry and You're In My Way", and "Do I LOOK Like I Miss A Meal?".

and

King Size Direct: I have a friend whose plus-sized father (God rest his soul) swore by them. Some of their dress pants go up to a 72" waist, and some of their jeans do as well.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 15, 2012)

I just saw that One Stop Plus has a mens section. 

LARGELARGE sizes in some things too.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 16, 2012)

ManBeef said:


> I wear a triple x so clothes aren't too bad. I usually wear Sullen with straight legged jeans (I'm a 42-44). What I do need is hats. I can never find a hat that fits my big ass head properly. Especially fitted caps (or ball caps if you will)



How much you weigh? Just curious...



And I usually use King size direct but their prices are so high. I'm almost at the point where I can start buying clothes in stores again. I can't wait for that. It's so much cheaper than a website imo. 


I'll check into your link Surely:bow:


----------



## WomanlyHips (Apr 18, 2012)

The Foundry might be a good place to look. My other half tends to frequent this store and he's easily a 5, if not a 6x. I'd say it's little more trendy then most large men's stores. Large men clothing is obviously expensive so If you want to save a little money they always have a suprise or two in the clearance section. Just a thought.

http://www.foundrybigandtall.com/


----------



## topher38 (Apr 22, 2012)

well I have lost about 40 pounds over the last 4 months.. this has opened up a lot of my older clothes I have that I didn't wear much.


----------



## SitiTomato (Apr 22, 2012)

You know I used to work at a Mark's in highschool, but never really went into one again after that. I have actually needed some new work clothes but somehow they never crossed my mind.

Thanks for the reminder Surly.


----------



## singingNerd79 (Jun 27, 2012)

My go-to for years has been Casual Male @ http://www.casualmalexl.com... I didn't see it mentioned here, so thought I'd post it. They usually have a great variety and I can always find stuff in my size (6x or 5x shirts, 58 or 56 waist), and they have bigger sizes than that as well. I just discovered some of their other branded stores like http://www.destinationxl.com that has an even bigger selection, with more expensive brands in our sizes


----------



## Bearsy (Jun 27, 2012)

CasualMaleXL has a few stores in my area, I don't care for most of the stuff they sell but they're the only game in town so I don't get to be picky.
I'm gonna start looking into buying clothes online but I'm so apprehensive about it.


----------



## singingNerd79 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bearsy said:


> CasualMaleXL has a few stores in my area, I don't care for most of the stuff they sell but they're the only game in town so I don't get to be picky.
> I'm gonna start looking into buying clothes online but I'm so apprehensive about it.



I definitely hear you on that one, lol... They've been adding a lot of new stuff lately though. I've gotten some really cool comic book tees, and I personally like most of the Synrgy line of button down shirts and jeans. Once I know what brand/size combo fits me best, shopping online is easier. And you can return stuff to the store that you bought online. I also used to shop online with KingSize Direct a long time ago, but I started liking the style and quality of CasualMale's clothing better


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't know if any of you guys are into business wear or even nice sweaters and ties and slacks, but JosA Bank added a "big" section to their online store, not so much the walk in stores. 

All I'm saying is a nice tie makes a difference, and you don't need to shop for "fat size" ties.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 29, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know if any of you guys are into business wear or even nice sweaters and ties and slacks, but JosA Bank added a "big" section to their online store, not so much the walk in stores.
> 
> *All I'm saying is a nice tie makes a difference, and you don't need to shop for "fat size" ties*.



However, I have seen some tall men wearing a tie that is too short for them. Some guys need tall men's ties.


----------



## djudex (Jun 30, 2012)

moore2me said:


> However, I have seen some tall men wearing a tie that is too short for them. Some guys need tall men's ties.



Truth. I cant find a tie to save my bloody life. 6'7 and hyper-fat don't make a good combo for finding ties. I've seriously thought about going to tailor shops and seeing if any of them can make custom length ties.


----------



## MrBob (Jun 30, 2012)

I tend to be getting a lot of my stuff from the Jacamo website these days. Always very good for sizes.


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Jul 2, 2012)

djudex said:


> Truth. I cant find a tie to save my bloody life. 6'7 and hyper-fat don't make a good combo for finding ties. I've seriously thought about going to tailor shops and seeing if any of them can make custom length ties.



Well I mainly get my clothes from a shop called Banks big and tall they have a website too and they do sell extra long ties don't know if that will be any use to you


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Sep 16, 2012)

i have recently gone from the 3x to the 4x in the uk market. not many places sell this size in formal shirts. its expensive being fat


----------



## sarahe543 (Sep 16, 2012)

It annoys me because in the UK its fairly easy to get women's plus sizes. Mens however it seems so unfair but i did see some bigger things in the next directory particularly jackets and knitwear. Formal shirts just don't seem to be cut right for more shapely men.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Sep 21, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> It annoys me because in the UK its fairly easy to get women's plus sizes. Mens however it seems so unfair but i did see some bigger things in the next directory particularly jackets and knitwear. Formal shirts just don't seem to be cut right for more shapely men.


thats true. whilst companies such as this have at last caught up with the fact that blokes are getting fatter, i still find that the sizes are not so generous for us fatter blokes.


----------

